# ajoutez RAM imac 21,5 mi 2011 i5



## vendeurdekebab (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour et très bonne années à vous tous et à vous toutes.

Voilà, cela fait maintenant 3 ans que je dispose du Imac 21,5 pouces mi 2011 avec intel core i5.
J'ai toujours la RAM de base : 2 barrettes de 2GO chacune (donc 2+2= 4 go de RAM ). 
Bon c'est la galère vous me direz . J'ai décidé que le temps était venu de changez pour une meilleur RAM synonyme de bonne performance. 

Voici mon problème, j'aimerai passer a 16 go de RAM, je me suis renseigné avec la documentation pour la démarche à adopter.
Selon le site d'apple et cette même documentation il est dit: 

" Pour les modèles diMac (mi-2010) et *diMac (mi-2011)*, utilisez des  modules de mémoire RAM SO-DIMM *de 2 ou 4 Go* avec SDRAM DDR3 de 1 333 MHz  *dans chaque emplacement*." 

Je suis allé sur le site macway.com pour me renseigner sur l'article qui m'intéressait. J'ai donc trouver celui-ci : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21805/memoire-16-go-2-x-8-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html 

Vous avez vu aussi c'est deux barrettes de 8 go et selon la description du site elles sont compatibles avec mon Imac. Mais cela est contradictoire parce que je peux mettre que 2 ou 4 Go dans chaque emplacement.

Voici ma question est ce que peux installer ces barrettes de 8 go chacune ? ou je dois prendre 4 barrettes de 4 go chacune pour disposer de 16 go de RAM ?

En attendant une réponse je vous souhaite un excellent week-end en vous remerciant


----------



## Mac2A (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

d'après ce que je sais c'est que tu ne dois pas avoir trop le choix; tu as 4 emplacements

voir http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1423

et si tu veux 16 Go de RAM tu dois mettre 4x 4 Go d'après la description du support d'Apple que je cite:

Pour les modèles diMac (mi-2010) et diMac (mi-2011), utilisez des modules de mémoire RAM SO-DIMM de 2 ou 4 Go avec SDRAM DDR3 de 1 333 MHz dans chaque emplacement.
*Remarques supplémentaires *: les ordinateurs iMac à processeur i5 et i7 quadricurs sont livrés avec les deux emplacements de mémoire supérieurs utilisés. Ces ordinateurs ne démarrent pas si seul un module DIMM est installé dans un emplacement de mémoire inférieur. En revanche, ils sont entièrement opérationnels si un seul module DIMM est installé dans un emplacement supérieur. Les ordinateurs iMac Core Duo fonctionnent normalement avec un seul module DIMM installé dans un emplacement de mémoire inférieur ou supérieur (« inférieur » et « supérieur » font référence à lorientation des emplacements dans les illustrations ci-dessous ; « supérieur » indique les emplacements à proximité de lécran tandis qu« inférieur » indique ceux à proximité du socle).

voilà j'espère avoir été clair

cordialement


----------



## anneee (10 Janvier 2015)

bonjour

sur le site d'Apple, ils parlent de 16go max sur ton modèle:

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP623?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

mais ils disent aussi qu'il n'est configurable en 16go  uniquement sur l'Apple store en ligne????


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Si tu regardes sur Mactracker, tu verras que tu peux aller jusqu'à 32 Go de RAM :

Maximum Memory	32 GB (Actual) 16 GB (Apple)

soit 4*8 Go. Ce qui est assez&#8230; énorme !!

Donc selon tes besoins et ta fortune perso, tu pourrais envisager d'avoir :
8 Go (achat de 2 barrettes de 2 Go),
12 Go (achat de 2 barrettes de 4 Go),
20 Go (achat de 2 barrettes de 8 Go),

à comparer avec 16 Go (achat de 4 barrettes de 4 Go) par exemple.


----------



## vendeurdekebab (10 Janvier 2015)

donc je dois acheté 4 barrettes de 4 go si j'ai compris ?


----------



## Mac2A (10 Janvier 2015)

Pour jouer la sécurité, c'est ce que je ferai; j'ai tendance à suivre les recommandations d'Apple

j'achèterai 2x 4 Go pour commencer, ce qui te ferai déjà 12 Go et si cela ne te suffit pas tu peux toujours changer les 2x2 Go par 2x 4 Go

voici ce que dit Apple:


----------



## vendeurdekebab (10 Janvier 2015)

Très bien je vais écouter vos précieux conseils, pensez vous que 12 go est largement suffisant ?


----------



## Mac2A (10 Janvier 2015)

Perso,

j'ai un iMac 8 Go et c'est largement suffisant à part si tu veux faire de la vidéo professionnelle et que tu travailles sur une dizaine de bureaux à la fois; commence par 12 Go; tu auras 3 x plus de RAM

voilà, tiens nous au courant et suis le tuto d'Apple: http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1423


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2015)

vendeurdekebab a dit:


> donc je dois acheté 4 barrettes de 4 go si j'ai compris ?


Tu n'as pas bien compris

Quant au coté "RAM suffisante", cela dépend de tes besoins, cad de *ton* utilisation de *ta* machine (logiciels utilisés ? modélisation 3D ? traitement de grosses images ?..)


----------



## vendeurdekebab (10 Janvier 2015)

ok très bien je pars sur 2 x 4 go pour le moment :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21284/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1333-mhz-ddr3-pc3-10600.html 

ça me fera 12 go de ram, je suis amateur de photographie donc ça fera l'affaire j'espère...

Je vous tien au courant merci pour vos infos bonne fin d'aprem


----------



## Fabs13127 (17 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir, 
Je sais que moi sur mon iMac 27" Late 2009 sur le carton il y à écrit jusqu'à 16go max et pourtant j'ai 20go et qui sont très bien reconnu par le système

2x 2go
2x 8go

Je travail sur de gros logiciel comme Final Cut Pro 7, Pro Tools 10, Reason, Photoshop-Illustrator-Indesign CS6, Cinema 4D et honnetement je sais même pas si 20Go me sont utile ...


----------



## pape13127 (5 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac 2009, j'ai acheté 4x4 dans un Apple Store à la place des 4x2 et ça marche du tonnerre.


----------



## Jlou007 (30 Juin 2019)

bonjour,
J’avais le même problème que toi, en cherchant j’ai trouvé aussi MacWay. Ensuite j’ai trouvé dans un forum, quelqu’un qui avait un doute aussi sur la capacité Max de son IMac, il a donc fait le test en achetant 2X 8 Gb, qu’ Il a ajouté en plus des 4Gb d’origine, et quand il a redémarrer son mac il avait 20 Gb, donc son mac supporte 32 Gb comme moi. Et ensuite j’ai pris un ssd de 1 To, que j’ai changer sur mon mac, si intéressé je t’envoie le lien du tuto. Maintenant mon mac démarre en 31 seconde au lieu de 3 à 5 minutes, avec El Capitan.

Bien à toi


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (16 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tout le monde, pour simple information à ce sujet, j'achète actuellement 16 Go en supplément de mon Imac12,2 cadencé avec un Icore i5.5.
Il tourne un petit peu moins vite qu'une autre de mes machines qui est de la même date, mais qui est sous SSD. Je ne veux pas mettre de SSD sur celui-ci car il a déjà un HDD de 2 To.
Donc, je préfère augmenter la RAM, pas au max selon Mactracker mais à 20 Go au total (16 achetés et 4 d'origine).
Je vous tiens au courant, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je vais au delà des recommandations constructeurs, chez Apple en particulier, mais dans tous mes produits de consommation en règle générale (électronique débridé, même si ici c'est vraiment du "petit" bricolage).
Je vous tiens simplement au jus, peut être d'ici 1 oU 2 mois.
++


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2020)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je vais au delà des recommandations constructeurs, chez Apple en particulier


Ça n'est pas une recommandation.
Quand Apple dit 8Go de RAM pour un Mac (qui possède 2 emplacements), c'est parce qu'à l'époque, il n'y avait au max que des barrettes de 4Go. Plus tard les barrettes de 8Go sont sorties et il se trouve que le Mac en question était capable d'adresser 16Go de RAM. Mais Apple ne modifie pas ses fiches techniques.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (19 Août 2020)

@Sly54 Ah bon, tu es certaine de ça?
Je ne savais pas qu'Apple ne modifiait pas ses fiches techniques, mais bon toujours est-il que les fabricants d'électronique mais pas que eux ont l'habitude de "brider" les machines, c'est inhérent à l'ère industrielle. 

Bon, sinon MAJ (que je referais dans 2 mois), il ne se passe rien, ça démarre un peu plus vite à peine, par contre la fluidité est très bonne, j'ai retrouvé le streaming vidéo qui buguait.

Note : Je bosse avec une vingtaine de fenêtre ouvert, et ça fonctionnait jusqu'à peu.
Note 2 : Je recommande à tout le monde d'y jeter un oeil, dans un 2 mois je vais aussi ouvrir complètement mon IMAC, il y avait une TONNE de poussière !


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2020)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> @Sly54 Ah bon, tu es certaine de ça?
> Je ne savais pas qu'Apple ne modifiait pas ses fiches techniques, mais bon toujours est-il que les fabricants d'électronique mais pas que eux ont l'habitude de "brider" les machines, c'est inhérent à l'ère industrielle.


Je confirme que les fichiers techniques d'un modèle donné, soit pour ton modèle, ne sont en aucun cas modifiés/corrigés par Apple suite à une évolution de matériel du genre disque dur ou barrette mémoire. Comme mentionné, à l'époque les barrettes de 8 Go n'existaient pas. Dans le cahier des charges d'une gamme de matériels, si Apple ne mentionne qu'une certaine quantité, le fait que si on outrepasse la capacité prévue ne veut pas dire que cela soit pérenne sur toute la gamme, il pourrait arriver que cela ne fonctionne pas.


Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> Bon, sinon MAJ (que je referais dans 2 mois), il ne se passe rien, ça démarre un peu plus vite à peine, par contre la fluidité est très bonne, j'ai retrouvé le streaming vidéo qui buguait.


Le fait d'augmenter la quantité de mémoire te laisse une fausse impression d'un démarrage plus rapide. Non, le temps d'accès au disque dur ne peut en aucun être plus rapide, en fait ce qu'il se passe avec une plus grande capacité de mémoire est que tout le système sera stocké dans les barrettes mémoires. Le résultat sera un temps d'accès en lectures/écritures des données beaucoup plus rapides avec une meilleure fluidité de toutes les applications, du moins jusqu'à la saturation des barrettes mémoires.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2020)

Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> @Sly54 Ah bon, tu es certaine de ça?
> Je ne savais pas qu'Apple ne modifiait pas ses fiches techniques,


Oui, j'en suis sûr 




Omby.Rakoto a dit:


> Note 2 : Je recommande à tout le monde d'y jeter un oeil, dans un 2 mois je vais aussi ouvrir complètement mon IMAC, il y avait une TONNE de poussière !


Ca ne m'étonne pas ! Remarque, je dis ça, n mais je devrais aussi ouvrir mon MacPro et y faire la poussière. Celui de mon bureau n'a pas été ouvert en… 10 années de travail


----------



## mobilax (19 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca ne m'étonne pas ! Remarque, je dis ça, n mais je devrais aussi ouvrir mon MacPro et y faire la poussière. Celui de mon bureau n'a pas été ouvert en… 10 années de travail


Lol je pense que ça résume bien la situation de beaucoup de personnes sur ce forum, pas vrai ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Août 2020)

mobilax a dit:


> Lol je pense que ça résume bien la situation de beaucoup de personnes sur ce forum, pas vrai ?


Oui, je le pense


----------



## Lil Montréal (19 Août 2020)

Hello  ,



Sly54 a dit:


> Remarque, je dis ça, n mais je devrais aussi ouvrir mon MacPro et y faire la poussière. Celui de mon bureau n'a pas été ouvert en… 10 années de travail


Et bin, je ne sais pas si on peut accorder sa confiance à quelqu'un, à fortiori un modo , qui ne fait la poussière que tous les 10 ans    .

Comme disait Coluche, j'voudrais pas habiter là-bas     .

Ohhhh !!! t'as pas honte, et un Mac Pro en plus (1)

Amitiés (2)

_(1) Moins de 10 s pour l'ouvrir_
_(2) Et pis tiens, j'suis pas sûre _


----------



## Dj_Venum (3 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à tous ! J’espère que tout le monde va bien ? Je rencontre un problème avec un iMac que l’ont m’a donné ! C’est un iMac 21,5 pouce de 2011, un i5 ! Lorsque je le démarre il émet un bio toute les 2 seconde ! Si je laisse l’ordi allumer les ventilateurs se mettes à s’exciter donc je fini par l’éteindre ! 1 bip signale que la ram n’est pas reconnu ! Pensez vous que ce bip vient du problème de ram ou d’ailleurs ? J’ai nettoyé la carte mère, changé la pâte thermique sur le cpu et le gpu ! Regarder des enventuelle trace d’oxydation, bien vérifier les nappes etc, etc… mais rien ne m’a choqué !

Merci ! En espérant vous lire à mon tour !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,



Dj_Venum a dit:


> Lorsque je le démarre il émet un bio toute les 2 seconde !


cf https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202768


----------

